# Mobile bay tarpon



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

Anyone intrested in doing any tarpon fishing from a kayak here soon let me know... I know of a few spots where we caught a couple last year but hooked up with several.. Good friend of mine said he has seen them rolling in that area already in the a.m. recently.. Its tough but alot of fun when ya catch them right.. Anyone who wants to go shoot me a p.m. we will be fishing for them from YAKS only :yes:


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

You just ruined any productivity I may have had in me.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

Blake R. said:


> You just ruined any productivity I may have had in me.


 HaHa We are sitting here at work doing 30min of tarpon trip planning to every 5min of work.. sounds like a good night :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

How far of a paddle is it? I only have access to arm paddled kayaks.


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

SouthAlabamaSlayer said:


> How far of a paddle is it? I only have access to arm paddled kayaks.


Distance wouldn't be your problem... it would be chasing him down and trying to gain line quickly at the same time... it can be done but its VERY difficult.


----------



## Triple R (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm in, I have been wanting to catch a tarpon for awhile.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'll be doing plenty, but will be down in Gulf Shores and orange beach targeting beach fish


----------



## Duncan (Oct 1, 2007)

Chris V said:


> I'll be doing plenty, but will be down in Gulf Shores and orange beach targeting beach fish


fishing from the beach or fishing in a boat along the beach?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

TheFlounderPounder said:


> Distance wouldn't be your problem... it would be chasing him down and trying to gain line quickly at the same time... it can be done but its VERY difficult.


 Yall please update on how this works out - pics if possible!


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

Try'n Hard said:


> Yall please update on how this works out - pics if possible!


Will do trying to find a few vids from laST YR... I WILL POST THOSE SOON


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

Chris V said:


> I'll be doing plenty, but will be down in Gulf Shores and orange beach targeting beach fish


 Yea i hooked up on a few right out of perdido pass last summer just off the sand bar as soon as you clear the jetties...


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Duncan said:


> fishing from the beach or fishing in a boat along the beach?


From the kayak and the boat. I have more fun in the kayak, but I can't take everybody on my yaks. Shooting for 20 fish this year. Wish me luck


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Went fishing in the yaks with my son on Sunday afternoon and we saw a huge Tarpon take flight about 60 yards from us. We were by Bob Sykes. It was cool. That would be quite a ride in a yak!


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

jspooney said:


> Went fishing in the yaks with my son on Sunday afternoon and we saw a huge Tarpon take flight about 60 yards from us. We were by Bob Sykes. It was cool. That would be quite a ride in a yak!


That's the goal.


----------



## Triple R (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey Chris,
I just picked up my new Hobie Pro Angler 14 today. I would love to get in on some tarpon action. I need to bring ya my Calcutta 700 and get it spooled with some new line and maybe pick up a new rod for it.


----------



## Ptpainton (Feb 16, 2013)

*Luv to go*



TheFlounderPounder said:


> Anyone intrested in doing any tarpon fishing from a kayak here soon let me know... I know of a few spots where we caught a couple last year but hooked up with several.. Good friend of mine said he has seen them rolling in that area already in the a.m. recently.. Its tough but alot of fun when ya catch them right.. Anyone who wants to go shoot me a p.m. we will be fishing for them from YAKS only :yes:


I'd luv to try it for sure. What kind of rod/reel, line do u need? Not sure I've got what I'd need to treat fish right.


----------



## Matt O. (Jun 7, 2013)

Any more on this? We have a place on Fort Morgan Rd and I would love to try and find tarpon in the bay. Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rolexx (Apr 20, 2013)

Drift fishing for them off the beach is a blast.


----------

